# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Những điểm đến đẹp không nên bỏ lỡ khi du lịch Đồng Tháp - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

*Đồng Tháp là một trong 3 tỉnh thuộc Đồng Tháp Mười. Vào mùa nước nổi, nơi đây trở thành một điểm du lịch độc đáo nhất Việt Nam khi khắp vùng nơi đâu cũng chỉ thấy nước là nước. 

Đến Đồng Tháp, hẳn bạn sẽ ngặc nhiên khi nhìn thấy màu xanh ngắt của lúa, của tràm và màu sắc hoa sen, và rất nhiều những dòng kênh xanh biếc.

Làng hoa Sa Đéc*

Làng hoa Sa Đéc đã hơn 100 tuổi, nơi đây nổi tiếng khắp cả nước với nghề trồng hoa kiểng, cây cảnh truyền thống. Sản phẩm hoa, cây cảnh của Sa Đéc hiện đang cung cấp cho các tỉnh ĐBSCL, TP.HCM, các tỉnh miền Trung, thị trường Campuchia và đang hướng đến những thị trường xuất khẩu khác.


Đến Sa Đéc vào bất cứ tháng nào trong năm bạn cũng có cảm giác như lạc vào thế giới của màu sắc và hương thơm kỳ ảo. Thược dược; tú cầu; lan; cau bình rượu; mai chiếu thủy; tùng Nhật; vạn thọ Pháp; hoa dâm bụt vàng, đỏ, tím; ớt kiểng; mãn đình hồng; cúc kim… có mặt khắp nơi, đua nhau khoe hương, khoe sắc. Nhưng nhiều nhất về số lượng, chủng loại ở đây chính là hoa hồng.


*Khu di tích Xẻo Quýt* 

Khu căn cứ Xẻo Quýt với diện tích khoảng 50 ha, trong đó có 20 ha rừng tràm nguyên sinh. Người ta gọi Xẻo Quýt là Đồng Tháp Mười thu nhỏ bởi môi trường sinh thái ở đây hết sức đa dạng với hơn 170 loài thực vật: tràm, gáo, sậy, trâm bầu, sen, súng… và 200 loài động vật hoang dã, trong đó có 13 loài được ghi vào Sách đỏ Việt Nam như trăn mốc, rắn hổ trâu, rái cá, rùa hộp…


Nơi đây Khi xưa cỏ dại hoang vu , kênh rạch chằng chịt, lau sậy mịt mùng, từ năm 1960-1975 đã được chọn làm căn cứ chiến lược để lãnh đạo nhân dân kháng chiến. Đến Xẻo Quýt, bạn sẽ được chứng kiến những hầm tránh bom chử A, hầm bí mật cá nhân hình chữ L, công sự chiến đấu hình chữ Z được đào đắp bằng đất  được phục chế nguyên vẹn như trước. Ngoài ra còn có những “bãi ngù – tử địa” có gài lựu đạn chống trực thăng và xe tăng bộ binh.


* Khu di tích Gò Tháp*

Vị Trí: Khu di tích Gò Tháp  có diện tích 320 ha nằm trên địa bàn hai xã Mỹ Hòa và Tân Kiều, huyện Tháp Mười, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.


Quần thể di tích Gò Tháp gồm có 5 di tích tiêu biểu : Gò Tháp Mười, Tháp Cổ Tự, Mộ và Đền thờ cụ Đốc Binh Kiều, Gò Minh Sư, Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ. Hằng năm, tại Khu di tích nầy có hai kì lễ hội truyền thống dân gian : Vía Bà  Chúa Xứ (rằm tháng 3 âm lịch) và tưởng niệm hai vị anh hùng dân tộc Thiên hộ Dương, Đốc binh Kiều (rằm tháng 11 âm lịch) đã thu hút hàng trăm ngàn lượt khách về Gò Tháp hành hương.


Đến Gò Tháp, bạn sẽ bất ngờ bởi đây không chỉ là khu di tích mà còn có cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp với môi trường sinh thái còn mang nhiều dấu vết hoang sơ. Ở đây mùa khô nhiều gò cát lớn nhỏ uốn lượn quanh co, tạo thành khu gò nổi, trên gò có nhiều cây cổ thụ trăm tuổi xoè bóng mát, sừng sững vươn cao. Mùa nước nổi thì đồng nước mênh mông xen lẫn màu xanh cây cỏ, tạo thành phongcảnh thiên nhiên kì vĩ. 

*Khu di tích cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc*

Khu di tích là công trình ghi ơn cụ Nguyễn Sinh Sắc - nguời đã sinh thành ra vị lãnh tụ Hồ Chí Minh của dân tộc Việt Nam. Toàn bộ khu di tích chia làm ba khu vực: Khu mộ cụ Phó bảng, nhà sàn Bác Hồ và ao sen... được thiết kế đúng theo tỷ lệ với ngôi nhà sàn Bác ở Hà Nội, để cho những người dân ở miền Nam không có điều kiện ra miền Bắc có thể biết được ngôi nhà của Bác.


Hằng năm cứ vào ngày 27/10 âm lịch, bà con xa gần ở các nơi hội tụ về đây tồ chức lễ giỗ cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc trọng thể, đông vui như một ngày hội lớn.

*Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim*

Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng thuộc ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp, hay còn gọi là vườn chim Gáo Giồng. Nơi đây được xem là lá phổi của Đồng Tháp Mười.


Vào mùa nước nổi, trên các cánh đồng, hàng nghìn cánh cò trắng bay lượn trên nền tràm xanh tươi tạo thành một khung cảnh ngoạn mục. Còn các lung sen lại là nơi quy tụ hàng nghìn con trích mồng đỏ về đây thư thả nhổ những cọng năn tươi non, thỉnh thoảng cất tiếng gáy kèm theo những vũ điệu tuyệt đẹp.

Gáo Giồng đẹp nhất vào mùa nước nổi. Lúc ấy, nước từ sông Mêkông kéo về phủ ngập cánh đồng, biến Gáo Giồng thành một ốc đảo giữa trời nước mênh mông, rực lên màu vàng hoa điên điển, màu tím hoa súng pha lẫn sắc hồng của những cánh sen, màu xanh mướt của rừng tràm.

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng*


Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng thuộc ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp, còn gọi là vườn chim Gáo Giồng từ lâu đã nổi tiếng là “ốc đảo xanh” với cảnh quan thiên nhiên quyến rũ, đặc trưng cho vùng đất trũng Đồng Tháp Mười.

*Vườn cây trái Đồng Tháp*


Trái cây Đồng Tháp từ xa xưa đã vang danh khắp mọi miền đất nước, gắn liền với những địa danh rất đỗi quen thuộc : xoài Cao Lãnh, nhãn Châu Thành, bưởi Phong Hoà, quýt Lai Vung…


*Chùa Kiến An Cung* 

Vị trí: trung tâm thị xã Sa Đéc


Chùa Kiến An Cung hay còn gọi là chùa Ông Quách tọa lạc tại  trung tâm thị xã Sa Đéc. Chùa Kiến An Cung là ngôi chùa có lối kiến trúc độc đáo. Chùa được xây theo kiểu chữ “Công” uy nghi, bề thế, gồm 3 gian, trong đó gian giữa rộng nhất là điện thờ. Toàn bộ chùa không có kèo, chỉ có đòn tay ráp mộng lại chịu lực trên những cột gỗ tròn làm trụ.  Mái ngói được làm rất công phu, gồm 3 lớp: mặt trên là ngói, mặt giữa là gạch, cuối cùng là ngói. 

Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy, nếu có dịp về Đồng Tháp, mời bạn đến viếng chùa Kiến An Cung để tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo, một nghệ thuật chạm khắc tinh vi. 

Hằng năm chùa có 2 ngày lễ tế : ngày 22-2 và ngày 22-8 âm lịch. Mỗi 3 năm có thiết lập trai đàn, cúng cầu siêu cho bá tánh quá vãng và cầu cho quốc thới dân an.

*Chợ chiếu Định Yên – chợ Ma*

Vị Trí: Chợ chiếu Định Yên nằm cách TX.Sa Đéc 35km thuộc Xã Định Yên, Huyện Lấp Vò, tỉnh Đồng Tháp.


Nét văn hóa độc đáo của chợ chiếu này là chợ được họp vào ban đêm trong thời gian khoảng 2 tiếng đồng hồ và được người dân ở đây gọi là “chợ ma”. Chỉ có đến Định Yên vào ban đêm bạn mới thấy được cảnh họp chợ nhộn nhịp, mọi nguời chong một đèn quây quần trước sân chùa An Phước. Giờ họp chợ không cố định, đêm sau thường sớm hơn đêm trước 1 giờ và cứ thế xoay vòng.

Chiếu ở đây được bán sỉ và lẻ với giá cao thấp khác nhau tuỳ theo mẫu mã và độ dày-mỏng, thưa-khít…


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Đẹp thật
Chụp ảnh ở đây thì quá tuyệt

----------


## littlegirl

kết vườn quả ở đây. :Smile:

----------

